# Look! I made Molly a scarf!



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

I learned how to knit today! I'm so excited! Today it was Take your child to work day and I went w/ my dad. I've been there before so it was kinda boring. His co-worker knows how to knit so she taught me. I made the scarf but she fixed it up around the edges. I'm so happy! Hope you like it!


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

Very nice and it looks really cute on her too.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

wow isn't that adorable! and she looks like she likes wearing it too!


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

AWW! cute!! Now just knit her a sweater to match....lol! I never seen doggie scarfs, their cute!
*Tiff


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, that's so cute!! Great job, Tania!! :thumbleft:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

you've done a great job !! next you can try a sweater :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

and chi booties!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Great job and Miss Molly looks like she likes it... 

I am also learning how to knit... My, I thought I would never learn how...

hehehe I tried when I was younger with no success but I think I am geting it now..


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

That is GREAT!! You might start a new business right? :nike:


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

That is great! It looks so good on her.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll need ALOT more practice before I can make her a sweater but I'll get there! :wink:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

How cute!! She looks good in those colors!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

MissMolly said:


> Thanks guys! I'll need ALOT more practice before I can make her a sweater but I'll get there! :wink:


Great job with the scarf but really, a sweater isn't that much harder. The sweaters I make for Lily involve the most basic stitches and a real simple pattern. If I can do it anyone can, as I am not "handy" at all. :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

aww thats real nice a friend of mine makes the scarfs and hats they real nice


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

It looks great! You did a good job!


----------

